# Storage Area



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there anywhere at Waxstock to store a suitcase? I would be on my way to work on Sunday and it might be possible to pop in for an hour or two. The downside is I would be dragging a suitcase around with me and so would prefer to store it somewhere whilst I wonder around


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a front of house security/reception at Ricoh that might be able to hold a suitcase for you, this is up to the staff at Ricoh and not down to Waxstock.
If you get really stuck, look for one of the organisers and we may be able to square it away for you.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you


----------

